# Looking for 2 gymkhana patterns



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Could you look up google images and see if they have the pattern? Or just google it, without getting the pattern map. I didn't look them up, but I might later.


----------



## ctgponies (Feb 1, 2010)

BFFofHorses said:


> Could you look up google images and see if they have the pattern? Or just google it, without getting the pattern map. I didn't look them up, but I might later.


I did quite a few Google searches and wasn't able to find these 2. She has a book with most of the other patterns that I've found. I'll keep digging. Thanks.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Huh....I've never heard of those. I'd imagine the Peppermint Twist may be something like our Sidewinder, which is basically a sideways speed barrel pattern.

Please let me know when you find out, I'm curious....I'll have to go look some too.


----------

